# segítség hivatalos ügyben



## gospelradio (2021 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!
Állampolgárságot szerzett Kanadaiként van lehetőségem a külföldön kötött házasságomat Kanadában honosíttatni ?
Mit tudtok erről? Hol lehet ehhez dokumentumot letölteni stb?

Előre is köszi minden segítséget!

Üdv.


----------



## Nikk1982 (2021 Szeptember 7)

Kanada elismeri a kulfoldon kotott hazassagot amennyiben az adott orszagban az legalisnak szamit. Itt talalsz errol infot:








Marriage overseas - Travel.gc.ca


Government of Canada's official one-stop-shop for comprehensive international travel information.




travel.gc.ca


----------



## denisa8 (2022 November 16)

Sziasztok! Férjem nagymamája kérte a segítségünket, mert a Kanadában élő bátyját egy hónapja nem éri utol semmilyen formában. A bácsi 90 éves elmúlt, eddig rendszeres kapcsolatban voltak, de a lánya, unokája sem reagált eddig emailre, facebook üzenetre sem. Ilyen esetben kihez fordulhatunk segítségért? Sajnos a kora miatt sok jóra nem számítunk. Előre is köszönöm!


----------

